# Hard working teen looking to make some money in Port Moody,Port Coquitlam, Coqu



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi you guys so lately I have been wanting some aquarium supplies that I just can't afford. I don't like asking my parents for money because I feel bad when I do so I obviously need to start making my own money. I am able to do heavy lifting, Yard work,Tank/pet sitting, Baby sitting, Dog walking, Science, Social studies, French, Language arts tutoring for kids gr.K-7, simple pool cleaning, car washing, bike washing, computer assistance, Children's party worker, and most odd jobs my rates range from 5-50$ depending on job. I am a certified Red cross baby sitter, you can reach me at [email protected] or you can PM me hope to hear from you soon ~}Sincerely{~ *Jona31*


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump bumpity bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

if you have a reef tank start fraging thats how i make mony


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't sadly I want to use the money I make to be able to get a reef tank thanks for the idea though


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Is anyone in need of a helper 


Sent from NASA


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Looking for a job on a fish forum eh. Hilarious.

I think i saw someone looking for helpers on craigslist, just a matter if you're willing to do the job.

vancouver, BC all jobs classifieds - craigslist


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yep that's how I role lol everything I do needs to be outta place lol thanks for the link


Sent from NASA


----------

